# major pride fighter to leave for ufc!!!



## lfaris (Oct 15, 2006)

who do you think will leave pride first for a chance at fame in the usa with the ufc?? or do you really believe that dana white wont find a way to land one of these guys who he knows can bring money such as cro cop who would show most of the us something they have never seen in the ufc before! Left high kick= lights out


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

lfaris said:


> who do you think will leave pride first for a chance at fame in the usa with the ufc?? or do you really believe that dana white wont find a way to land one of these guys who he knows can bring money such as cro cop who would show most of the us something they have never seen in the ufc before! Left high kick= lights out


cro cop has 10 x amount of fans in Japan then in america.. it would more then likely be a americain.. but this seems to already be happening... hence Anderson Silva


----------



## lfaris (Oct 15, 2006)

i think anderson silva was a mistake ufc didnt plan on. they totally underestimated his skills when bringing him into the ufc. he kind of just came out of no where and was so impressive they gave him a title shot not thinking their golden boy could get beat


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

lfaris said:


> i think anderson silva was a mistake ufc didnt plan on. they totally underestimated his skills when bringing him into the ufc. he kind of just came out of no where and was so impressive they gave him a title shot not thinking their golden boy could get beat


naw they knew.. they threw him up against Chris Leban so he would have a good win on his list.. i think dana just overated his fighters


----------



## Chuteboxefan (Oct 22, 2006)

lfaris said:


> who do you think will leave pride first for a chance at fame in the usa with the ufc?? or do you really believe that dana white wont find a way to land one of these guys who he knows can bring money such as cro cop who would show most of the us something they have never seen in the ufc before! Left high kick= lights out


Who would leave pride for ufc? i don think that many ppl would bc ufc pays much less than pride pays, + pride is waaay bigger than ufc


----------



## You Are a Clown (Aug 29, 2006)

yea im pretty sure dana under estimated silva through him in with leben thinking it would be a decent fight leben got ktfo so he threw him in with franklin thinking its a for sure win and franklin ended up losing in the first round.. dana is more about the money and marketing its hard for him to market a guy that doesnt speak english


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I wouldn't mind seeing Alexander Emelianenko fight in the UFC. But I think the Pride fighters like the atmosphere of fighting in Japan as compared to America.*


----------



## Matt_Serra_Fan (Oct 15, 2006)

I wanna see Cro Cop come kick all the UFC guys heads off.


----------



## hamilali (Oct 18, 2006)

Dont you just hate it when bellends put misleading titles on their threads??!


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

lfaris said:


> i think anderson silva was a mistake ufc didnt plan on. they totally underestimated his skills when bringing him into the ufc. he kind of just came out of no where and was so impressive they gave him a title shot not thinking their golden boy could get beat



Yeah, I honestly think Dana was trying to make people respect Rich a little bit more and his plan backfired


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

i don't know who would volountarily leave PRIDE to come to the UFC. i mean, PRIDE pays better, has a better pool of competition, and despite what your typical american thinks, not all UFC products are the biggest deal across the world. many more people regard PRIDE as the top MMA org than do the legion of American nuthuggers! 

why would a fighter leave fame, fortune, competition and the respect of PRIDE for Dana's circus?

remember, it was Dana's decision to bring in Anderson!


----------



## Shogun (Jul 11, 2006)

Just posted something regarding this in the UFC forum, to repeat if UFC didn't pony up for Quinton Rampage Jackson, I can't see them doing it for any other Pride stars.

About Anderson Silva, that's what you get when you limit your talent pool. Chris Leben is entertaining when fighting against guys near his own skill level but Silva showed that there is just another level of fighters out there.


----------



## x X CLoud X x (Oct 15, 2006)

1st off to the people that said, Dana White had no knowledge of how good Silva was, that is Complete BULLSHlT..... Some you guys need to really think and place yourself in a different perspective rather then just thinking out of ur A$$..... if its anything, its the Other way around...

Dana is a Business man,1st and foremost and he knew that if anything, Franklin was going to ask for more $$$ once his previous contract expired, due to his success and him being the Title Holder... now he finally strikes a Deal with Silva, knowing that he is just as capable of beating Rich and if Rich Loses to Silva then that means, once Franklins contract is up, he cant ask for that Big Contract due to him losing his title and Dana can still keep him Underpaid, Just like 90% of all his Fighters..

Killing 2birds w/ 1 Stone... 

Like any business person, you like to underpay good workers and keep them around as long as possible

PS- UFC would be a Huge downgrade from PRIDE, thats like going from the NBA to College Ball... UFC pays good fighters 100K average, Pride pays over 500K to there good fighters, now which would u choose


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

good post!!! rep


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

PS- UFC would be a Huge downgrade from PRIDE, thats like going from the NBA to College Ball... UFC pays good fighters 100K average, Pride pays over 500K to there good fighters, now which would u choose[/QUOTE]


thats a little overestimated.. 500k was only awarded to japan's favorites, like yoshida, sakuraba... cro cop almost dropped the open weight grand prix because he wanted more money for the finals(2 fights in same night), and in total, i beleive he was paid around 150-300k, and he was the highest paid fighter in the 4 of them. Fedor got paid 100k at the real deal, and since the arena in the US is a lot smaller(in japan theres about 40k seats or something per event), i expect the pride in the US to have better payroll, but not a lot more than the ufc(certainly not a 100/500 ratio). The big difference is that if ur NOT a top fighter, than Pride is a lot more better for you, but then again, an average fighter in pride is better than an average fighter in the ufc...


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

x X CLoud X x said:


> 1st off to the people that said, Dana White had no knowledge of how good Silva was, that is Complete BULLSHlT..... Some you guys need to really think and place yourself in a different perspective rather then just thinking out of ur A$$..... if its anything, its the Other way around...
> 
> Dana is a Business man,1st and foremost and he knew that if anything, Franklin was going to ask for more $$$ once his previous contract expired, due to his success and him being the Title Holder... now he finally strikes a Deal with Silva, knowing that he is just as capable of beating Rich and if Rich Loses to Silva then that means, once Franklins contract is up, he cant ask for that Big Contract due to him losing his title and Dana can still keep him Underpaid, Just like 90% of all his Fighters..
> 
> ...


This is a very interesting point that I never thought of. I always just thought Dana wanted to erase the question that Rich was a paper champ and it backfired. But I guess none of us really know the truth.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

i think that Dana might go out of his way to sign someone like Fedor because he saw how much Fedor was loved by the American fans, and im sure he sees big dollar signs when he see Fedor. and now that fedor sees how much he is loved in America, maybe he would consider fighting in the UFC. And if he comes im sure others will follow.
But if not Fedor I would expect an American like Henderson to come over to the UFC so he can fight in the states and be closer to home. Im sure the americans like fighting in Japan but Im sure its difficult adjusting to the culture


----------



## blackskimmer (Oct 15, 2006)

I think for the most part you guys have Dana all wrong when he brought in Sliva. He knew dam well how good he is. I mean come on guys. We are mostly fans this guys owns one of the MMA circuits. I think he has a little more knowledge on the guys he picks up.

Bringing him in soley to beat Franklin is a wash as well. Franklin is a money making machine for the UFC. He is a poster boy, easily marketable, educated, he was a math teacher which instantly grants him credibility with the nay sayers with whom he speaks. Removing him to save a couple grand is sheer stupidity.

What Dana did was see a chance to grab a fantastic exciting fighter and he did. The whole deal with Sliva was to introduce him to the UFC fans with the leben fight for some hype, then throw him at Franklin for what we all thought would have been a much more even fight.

So now what Dana did was get all us up in a huff, the message boards are full of UFC talk about Sliva and Franklin and Swick now. You have to admit that suddenly a MW fight in the UFC is dam interesting. I for one NEED to see Sliva fight someone again real soon. I as a fan demand it. The guy has me stoked to watch him fight again. 

"If" he brought in Cro-cop or Fedor etc. You think he would do it to sell PPV's? Or to prove that "his" heavywieght champ is the real deal. Yup if you give Crop-cop the belt and suddenly have everyone talking about the UFC heavy weight division again and how they are pumped about this new guy.....you do it.

Some really good points though. But you guys are really looking past the "make your product better to sell better" biz corner stone.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

*sponsor cash money*

I have no idea what kind of cash a fighter gets from sponsor kickbacks in Japan for Pride...
If someone can shed light on this would be cool...

The purse is only part of the cash a fighter makes, merchandising + sponship can potentially make truck loads more

In north america you can bet XYIENCE and UFC merchandising makes loads of dough... I wonder how much of that the fighter see?


----------



## ramcalgaryr (Oct 23, 2006)

i would like to see all of the top guys in pride go out and destroy the guys in the ufc then we would see the pride guys on regular tv more here in north america


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> i think that Dana might go out of his way to sign someone like Fedor because he saw how much Fedor was loved by the American fans, and im sure he sees big dollar signs when he see Fedor. and now that fedor sees how much he is loved in America, maybe he would consider fighting in the UFC. And if he comes im sure others will follow.
> But if not Fedor I would expect an American like Henderson to come over to the UFC so he can fight in the states and be closer to home. Im sure the americans like fighting in Japan but Im sure its difficult adjusting to the culture


it's not like the fighters live in Japan... they fly in a few days before the fight and then leave afterward. the only exposure to the japanese culture is the fans in the arenas! but, i agree that Dana's best bet would be to approach one of PRIDE's american fighters, like hendo. he'd have to break his bank to do it, but if he made it appealing enough...:dunno:


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Japan has less than half the population of the USA but more money can be made from MMA in Japan because it’s become more acceptable than in the USA. Thankfully this is changing, more sponsors are being lured into MMA sports here in the US and with the popularity of the UFC more people have the opportunity to see that MMA is not a circus like the WWF and not just a mindless blood bath but a real sport with top level athletes.
Pride still has better fighters, certainly in the heavier weight classes but over time the UFC will secure more sponsors/fans and hopefully we will see more quality fighters coming over from Pride and other organizations.
As long as MMA is marketed correctly (as a true sport and NOT a spectacle) it will gain more fans, more cash and better quality fighters.


----------



## slyall41 (Jul 12, 2006)

Honestly i know some of you think the pride fighters are just amazing and some of you think that UFC is just the greatest thing on the planet, I on the other hand believe both companys have great fighters and could not compare one to the other.

What I dont like about pride is the ring, i just love the cage. As great as it is to see a guy get his ass tottaly beat threw the ropes I just am a huge fan of the cage.

What I dont like about UFC, Dana White loses alot of fighters to pride for a bit the UFC nearly lost Tito to them, lucky for them they didnt. But silva, Belfort even the ice man was in pride for a bit.

UFC is getting great promotion here in north america as i am sure Pride is getting great promotion in the Pacific rim, but lets be honest North America is the place to run a buisness like this. Thats why I think its good for pride that they are brining an event to the states in the up coming future.


----------



## hbdale309 (Oct 15, 2006)

Aleksander Emelianenko may want to think about coming to the UFC. With his brother at the top of Pride, there isn't much more Aleks can do in that organization. He could sign with the UFC and at 6 ft. 6in, he could beat Sylvia and take the belt. Then the Emelianenko brothers would rule the MMA top heavyweight divsions. 
It makes for a good story. :thumbsup:


----------



## NOLA_JACK (Oct 22, 2006)

People... pride paying more than ufc is a myth... its that simple. Pride payed fedor 100,000 for real, that being said chuck lidell got 250,000 for KOing babalu. Now, that being said, sponsorship is far more lucrative in North America than in the Pacific rim. Why you ask? Because Americans are guillable, think about it, during the last super bowl it cost more than 1 mil for every 30 seconds of ad time. Now, if they spend a mil for the time, does 50,000 for the star of the commercial seem logical? And Chuck has been in what 4 or 5 commercials. Not to mention royalties for everything in the world that says chuck lidell. Its that simple, america is a consumer economy, and sponsors pay more here.


----------



## x X CLoud X x (Oct 15, 2006)

1st off its Gullable not Guillable

you my friend obviously have no clue what your talking about ^ take a few marketing classes then talk facts. you cannot state americans are gullable therefore, american fighters get paid more per match against Foreign Fighters... thats like saying, we make american cars here and see more american car commercials then your Jap car commercials but yet Toyota is still the #1 selling car in the industry.... and you cannot compare Superbowl because it is irrevelant to MMA, one is an all american favorite pasttime sport vs a new sport that is just exploding.... Do u know how many more millions of people watch the superbowl as compared to a ufc/pride match?? bottomline its not an apple to apple comparison

now back on topic, few months ago when Wanderlei was interviewed by a big MMA magazine, he was asked how much he was making per fight, he was payed over $500,000 USD per match and that was a few years ago! 

im making a new Thread for this, tired of reading false claims of TOP Pride Fighters making crappy 100-200k Figures...


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

Chuteboxefan said:


> Who would leave pride for ufc? i don think that many ppl would bc ufc pays much less than pride pays, + pride is waaay bigger than ufc



They pay WAY more huh?
Well Fedor got 100K for his last fight, and Chuck got 200K for his last fight.
O_O


----------



## zilla (Oct 9, 2006)

There are some of us who will defend the UFC at any cost of honesty. The issue of the UFC being cheap toward its fighters is not a new topic. Ivan Saliberry, Robbie Lawler, Rampage Jackson are just a few of the names that one could bring to mind of the UFC trying lowball its fighters. I'm sure the same could be said for other fighters. Its not just the Top guys at pride make more than the Top guys at the UFC. The medium guys at pride make more than or about the same as the top UFC guys. The UFC's tight purse strings are the very reason why the IFL, WFA, K-1, and Strikeforce can get exclusive contracts on very reputible fighters. For the UFC's cheapness is not just a problem, its a sickness.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

personally i see cro cop coming to the states if he loses to fedor again (which will probably happen) he was already thinking about calling it quits if he didnt win the OWGP and dana knows of cro cops amazing ability (he constantly brings it up when thinking of reasons why wanderlei is unfit to fight chuck cough BULLSHIT cough) also dana probably realizes that tim sylvia isnt attracting as many fans ( like honestly how many people would actually pay for the upcoming event if matt hughes and GSP werent in it?)and someone like crocop would just increase major interest over here i know i was amazed first time i saw the man throw a high left kick


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Dana is probably willing to pay Mirko more money than he is paying anyone right now. I know I would...


----------



## FloorNBore (Oct 26, 2006)

Dana would have to quit being stingy (sp?) and shell out some more cash. If he did shell out more cash I think he'd be looking to buy a new middleweight like Dan Henderson, but Dana doesn't like paying anybody right.


----------

